# Snack mix - thanks Smokin B



## mvincent42 (Jan 25, 2013)

So following Smokin B's guidelines, I am doing my very own batch of snack mix. Here is the recipe:

1 1/2 sticks butter
3/4 cup worchestershire sauce
4 Tb Tony C's
4 Tb granulated garlic
1 Tb granulated onion
1 Tb ground garlic sea salt
1 Tb ground mixed peppercorns
1/2 Tb chipotle chili powder

1 12 oz box Crispex cereal
1 12 oz bag honey mustard and onion pretzel pieces
12 oz peanuts
6.3 oz peanut M&M's

Melt butter, add worchestershire, mix in spice mixture.
Smoke at 250* for 2-3 hours stirring occasionally.
When cool, add M&M's.












2013-01-25_11-35-09_588.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Jan 25, 2013






Thanks again Smokin B!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool! Sounds like you got the sweet/salty/spicy combo you were shooting for


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow! first batch is done and it is amazing! Thanks again for the idea man! Going to take that, my homemade summer sausage, what's left of my smoked cheese, and a baked brie to the super bowl party. Should be a big hit


----------



## themule69 (Jan 25, 2013)

i like snack mix. looks good.


----------



## mvincent42 (Jan 25, 2013)

Forgot the pic!












2013-01-25_15-20-18_263.jpg



__ mvincent42
__ Jan 25, 2013


----------



## smoking b (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks really good  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Glad you like it


----------



## flareman (Mar 12, 2013)

Sounds and looks good.... Gonna try this


----------

